# North Iowa looking for Star wars D20 gamers!



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Hullo, I'm just curious if there are any gamers in the decorah (Luther College) area who would like to help start a star wars D20 game or perhaps more DnD.  I have... 3-4 people already, but we havent decided who will DM (or even gotten our books yet!).

I have lots of D6 SW exp, but only 1 campaign with the D20 system (and that was down in KC.)

Just curious!   thanks.


----------



## Craneguy (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello there! I'd be interested, although I haven't played Star Wars d20, I'm quite familiar with the d20 ruleset in most of its incarnations. I haven't been able to find a game since moving to the middle of nowhere, also known as Iowa, a couple years ago. Drop me a line at ben.shuman@gmail.com and we can talk about this a bit more if you'd like.


----------



## penance (Oct 30, 2006)

excellent!  email sent;  maybe we can find some more people in the area.


----------



## penance (Nov 6, 2006)

bump-ness


----------



## penance (Nov 20, 2006)

*cough* bump  *cough*


----------

